# suggested lighting for 120g discus tank?



## neonlyte (Mar 10, 2011)

i need a light for my non-planted discus tank before i can move the fish in! i was thinking about the marineland double bright LED light, but i dont know much about them. i know discus prefer low light situations so LED's seem like they'd do the trick, what would you all suggest? i'll be heading to king ed's tomorrow after work to pick something up.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Those LED's would be perfect. I have 2 sets of them along with 2 sets of Coralife NO t5 on my 125 and they are great. For a non-planted tank, they'll add that shimmer to the water. Only bad part is the 36" - 48" ones are actually only lit along 36" so the ends of your tank, if it's a 4 footer, will be darker.


----------



## neonlyte (Mar 10, 2011)

They come in a larger size that starts at 48 do they not? Or would 2 of the 36 ones be better?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

The reef version comes in 48"-60" length but not the double bright I don't think.

I have on on a 33 Long (4 feet long) and honestly the gaps at both ends are not a problem. Granted, the tank is a lot narrower and a lot shallower than yours, but still. I think I would start with one if I were you and see how it is. It might be enough.

You might want to give IPU a call. I was told that they had the Marineland fixtures on sale a few weeks ago.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

neonlyte said:


> They come in a larger size that starts at 48 do they not? Or would 2 of the 36 ones be better?


That's the largest size. They say 36" - 48" but there are only LED's over 36". Next size down only lights 24 and smallest size lights 18" I believe. Go and look and you'll see what I mean. Btw, get them at J&L, it's much cheaper.


----------



## neonlyte (Mar 10, 2011)

the double bright light looks pretty decent, the effects in the water are spectacular, its a good choice for any kind of tank that needs lower light, however it is quite dull compared to what i am used to, it definitely struggles to fill my 120g tank... i'll leave it for a while, perhaps i will need two of them


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Check out what Tony1928 has on his 400 gallon project.


----------

